# Polar Lights 2005 Ford GT



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Had to pick this up. Took about an hour a night for about a week to complete.
My only complaint with the kit is that the instruction sheet diagrams are to cluttered. You can easily miss pieces that were to be attached etc...
Anyway, I enjoyed it and hope to be able to build a white with blue stripe wit much more detail.
This is straight from the box with Testors metalizer paints used.

























More pics at my link.
http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/polar_lights_2005/
Thanks for checking it out.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

nice... I've always had a soft spot for Ford GT40's. This new one doesn't change my mind. Might have to pick up a kit as the real ones are a bit pricey.

Good build.

edit: PL does do cars! did?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris,
Glad you liked the kit. 
I'm a Ford guy and the GT was something I really wanted to do and do well!
I must say that I'm pretty proud of the resulting kit.

Dave


----------



## kaos (Apr 5, 2003)

Dude! that looks excellenta! you just sold another couple of kits


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a real beauty! My problem with the PL cars is the same folks have had with the figure kits - I have a hard time finding them on the shelves...


Superduty - nice job, nice photographs as well.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Very cool!! I've got a Fujimi Gulf LeMans GT-40 that I need to get to work on. Does the PL version come with an engine?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Yowza !! that is nice . great build ! 
hb


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks everyone! Dave, great kit! The engineering was very interesting to me. 
Like I said, if they do any more of these kits I'm hoping for easier instruction sheet, but, with that aside, these are fantastic kits.
*F91--*Yes, they come with an engine! It's very well represented with the 1:1 pictures and brochure I have:








Thanks again gang!
Chris


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

That's really nice. Is this PL's doing or *RC's * kit?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

These are PL's doings as if I remember correctly they were in the pipe before the buyout.
I'm hoping that we'll see more, but from what I saw of the new kit releases RC2 is already going to start using them in their different series. 
I would suspect the Polar Lights name is probably now going to go away quietly.
Chris


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Great build-up!

Dave: The tires have tread! I'm amazed! They look real!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Polar Lights did cars!
Quite a few cars as a matter of fact. (9 Funny Cars, 7 Nascar, 2 Coronets, 2 '64 GTOs, 2 2005 GTOs, Assorted Batmobiles, The Homer, Back to the Future, Ecto-1 the Ford GT and a couple speed racer Mach 5s{I probably missed a couple})
The Ford GT is probably the last of the line!

Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Somebody get Tom Graham on the line quick - he needs to interview Dave M about PL before his memory becomes a muddy grey mess!  In your count above I don't think you included the "Ghost" versions of the funny cars, and you missed some like the Black Beauty and Carl Caspar's Undertaker. Throw in the Snap Draggins and "Monster Rods" and you've got quite a variety of 4-wheeled wonders!

Quite a nice selection Dave, you have every right to be proud...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Chris 
I still have it all on paper and CD's here somewhere.
If someone really needs to know, I can probably re-construct most of the history of Polar Lights from that stuff.
Just had another birthday and as the old saying goes
"I believe that the memory is the second thing to go, and I just can't remember what the first thing was!"

Dave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Dave,

Why don't you take all that information and write a history book!

I think it would be fascinating for fans to read.

When they're not building Polar Lights products...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I have No time! 
Also No desire to write a book!

Dave.


----------

